# Lyrae KIDDED!!!! *pics page 6*



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Well udder progress has stalled, and she's not eating much (might be due to weather conditions though), definitely getting real uncomfortable. Wants me with her constantly, I haven't seen any more mucus lately. She does seem more aggressive though. :shrug: Ligaments are really mushy, but I'm pretty sure they're still hangin' in there. Anything else I should be watching for?

I'm getting really anxious and excited! :roll:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: 9 more days unti Lyrae is due!*

Wow! Time sure goes by fast, I can't wait to see what she has, hopefully a girl for you!! :thumb:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: 9 more days unti Lyrae is due!*

It's easy enough to say that she'll let you know when she's ready when it's not your doe! You've got a good handle on what to look for. She's a FF right? She'll either drive you nuts with quirky little signs or she'll show you nothing at all and have it out before you know it! Hope she continues to do well for you after she delivers, and the kid doesn't take too much more out of her. :girl: :girl:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: 9 more days unti Lyrae is due!*

Wow Crissa!! That's not far away at all!  Hope she dosen't drive you too crazy!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: 9 more days unti Lyrae is due!*

Thanks! No she's not a FF I think she's a 3rd freshener. I'll get a picture to put on here of her belly, it still hasn't gotten much bigger, it has dropped some though. :wink:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: 8 more days unti Lyrae is due!*

ooooohhhh- babies soon!!! Woo Hoo!!!

Congrats and lots of pics!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 8 more days unti Lyrae is due!*

Sounds like she is going to go before Boots! I think Boots just wants to hold onto her kid/kids until I go crazy! :hair:

Good Luck! I hope she has a nice easy delivery for you.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: 8 more days unti Lyrae is due!*

I'm sure it's been over a week since we got new pics of Lyrae! Please may we see her again?


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: 8 more days unti Lyrae is due!*

How early is it still safe for her to have her baby/s?

I'll get you some pictures of her right now! She's acting funny so I've got her seperated again. LOL :roll:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: 8 more days unti Lyrae is due!*

Are you calculating 8 days till 150? Or 145? If 150 then she is in the safe range right NOW!! :greengrin:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: 8 more days unti Lyrae is due!*

Yep 150. Jeez, now I'm gonna be up all night, with how she's acting! :roll:  Pray for a healthy delivery and baby/s! :girl:

Here's the updated pic of Lyrae. It was the best I could get, she wouldn't HOLD STILL!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 8 more days unti Lyrae is due!*

lol Whats she doing now?


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: 8 more days unti Lyrae is due!*

This is what she was doing right before it got dark. But man she was going to town licking me! She wouldn't STOP! LOL


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 8 more days unti Lyrae is due!*

I hope you have some :girl: :girl: soon! :thumb:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: 8 more days unti Lyrae is due!*

Thanks! I'm fixing to go check on her again. :roll:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: 8 more days unti Lyrae is due!*

Oh wow, she looks really close! Anything happen yet? Such a pretty doe. ray: everything goes well and she has a beautiful little :girl: Good luck!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: 7 more days unti Lyrae is due!*

Thanks Di! :greengrin: Still nothin' though. :help:


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: 7 more days unti Lyrae is due!*

What a beautiful goat. I love her coloring. What does the buck look like? Looking forward to seeing pictures :girl: :girl: I hope she doesn't make you wait too long. 
Suellen :thumb:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 7 more days unti Lyrae is due!*

How is she today? Any udder shots?


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: 7 more days unti Lyrae is due!*

Thanks Suellen! I love her coloring too. :wink: The buck is the fourth one down on this page. http://www.freewebs.com/caperingvalleyn ... dsires.htm His name is Capering Valley Sargent Pepper. I'm pretty excited to see what they produce. :wink:

Lyrae is really grumpy today, and clingy to me. Poor girl is obviously getting uncomfortable. I'll go get an udder shot, I think it's gotten maybe a little bigger, because yesterday it was looking lopsided and today it looks even again. :shrug:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: 4 more days unti Lyrae is due!*

Sorry I got distracted the other day and forgot the udder shot.  I'll try and get it today.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 4 more days unti Lyrae is due!*

Looks like Boots beat her. I hope she goes soon for you! :girl: :girl: :dance:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: 4 more days unti Lyrae is due!*

She'll go soon enough...the "lickiness" is what mine do when they are in labor...and maybe Lyrae is just practicing...to clean her :girl: off really fast!lol...wait til she is in labor...you won't have any skin left on your hand or arm!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: 4 more days unti Lyrae is due!*

Udder piccies?? :greengrin:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: 4 more days unti Lyrae is due!*

Well, she's crying a LOT right now and I think she had some darker color discharge but it was coming from her "poop chute" LOL. What does that mean, if anything? Here' the udder pic from yesterday. Didn't have time today to get one. :roll:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 4 more days unti Lyrae is due!*

Looks like she is getting closer. :dance:

Boots didn't talk until 3 hours before she went. Even then she would only do it when she was having a contraction.

I have no idea on the discharge, sorry.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: 4 more days unti Lyrae is due!*

Well I stayed out there for about 15 minutes and didn't see any contractions but I'll be checking on her periodically. :wink: Keep your fingers crossed for a doeling! :girl: ray:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: 3 more days unti Lyrae is due!*

She tricked me again! Darn her! I SWORE I saw a contraction last night so I stayed up checking on her. :roll: And she STILL has nothing! :angry: :help:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: 3 more days unti Lyrae is due!*

Her udder has more shape to it and her ligs are looking a little more sunken.

My does get that discharge sometimes, I don't know what it is though.

C'mon Lyrae!!!


----------



## Nupine (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: 3 more days unti Lyrae is due!*

That is my fav nubian color!! Go!!! Get Pushin!!!!! Does!!!!! :girl: :balloons: :girl: :girl: :girl:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: 3 more days unti Lyrae is due!*

Thanks! :greengrin:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 3 more days unti Lyrae is due!*

Come on Lyrae! :wahoo: Give your mom some :girl: :girl: :girl:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: 3 more days unti Lyrae is due!*

since she has kidded before can you get some history on her kidding habbits from her previous owner? Iknow I keep a log of kid signs and stuff for each goat so I can know myself and pass it on to anyone else who may purchase the goat from me.


----------



## Nupine (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: 2 more days unti Lyrae is due!*

Any news??


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: 2 more days unti Lyrae is due!*

WOO HOO! Her udder grew over night! Take a look!  I think we're getting closer! :greengrin:


















So what do you think of it so far? I know her teats point out, but is there anything else that seems really bad so far?


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: 1 more days unti Lyrae is due!*

I think her udder is looking really nice! Can't wait to see her baby(s)!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: 1 more days unti Lyrae is due!*

Yep she's definately filling up!! Do you know what she had the last time she kidded? Was wondering because she looks a bit fuller on the left, if she had a single that would be the reason...sometimes they favor one side over the other. She has very nice sized teats and a really good medial, hope she gives you a :girl:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: 1 more days unti Lyrae is due!*

Looks like you're getting super close!! In that top pic her tail area looks really sunken in...keep us updated!!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: 1 more days unti Lyrae is due!*

Her udder is definately bigger, she's getting closer!!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: 1 more days unti Lyrae is due!*

Thanks! I hope she goes soon. Every time she's been bred she's had a single, they were also girls but I don't know if she was bred to the same buck or not. (I can hope. lol) And yes her ligaments, are either gone or really soft. :shrug: As soon as she kids I'll let you guys know! (I have a bad feeling she'll wait until really late tonight or sometime tomorrow. lol) :roll:

It's kinda funny because last night my cousin and I were watching her and then this morning we get up to check on her and we both looked and said "Is her udder bigger than last night?" Oh yeah, it's much bigger. :greengrin:


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: 1 more days unti Lyrae is due!*

her attachments look really good, at least in the rear  Her teats size looks good. the one side is definatly fuller. Maybe its the way she is filling but that teat also looks a bit larger. I am guessing youe only going to have one again. I will cross my fingers for a de kid for you.
beth


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 1 more days unti Lyrae is due!*

Ooo Kids soon! I can't wait for pics! I hope its a :girl: for you. :dance:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: 1 more day unti Lyrae is due!*

Thanks! She's acting fairly normal other than being a little more standoffish than normal. :shrug:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 1 more day unti Lyrae is due!*

Well Boots was normal at 2 am. Then at around 9 or 10am she kicked it into high gear and started showing all the signs of labor and having contractions. By noon out came Spice. :greengrin:

So keep an eye on her. If she has no ligs then she should go soon. :thumb:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: 1 more day unti Lyrae is due!*

Okay thanks! How is Spice? She's so cute!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 1 more day unti Lyrae is due!*

Thanks, she's doing great! Slept in my lap today.  She is finding her legs, jumping around and then falling down. Hilarious to watch! Oh I get so attached, I want to keep them all.

I hope Lyrae gives you a cute little girl to hug and cuddle with soon.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: 1 more day unti Lyrae is due!*

You're welcome. She's so cute, are you selling her or keeping her?

I really hope Lyrae has a girl so I can keep it!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 1 more day unti Lyrae is due!*

Not sure yet. I am going to see what everyone else has before I make any decisions.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: 1 more day unti Lyrae is due!*

Well if my parent's would let me have another breed I would be incredibly interested if you sold her! LOL :wink:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: 1 more day unti Lyrae is due!*

Crissa that would be a LONG trip to Mass! :shades:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: 1 more day unti Lyrae is due!*

Yep, but I'd be willing to try! :greengrin:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: It's Lyrae's due date!!!*

So, I was just checking in on Lyraes progress. Wow! Good luck, hoping for an easy delivery and a  little :girl: for you! Has she lost her mucus plug? She looks really close, could be kidding as I write this!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: It's Lyrae's due date!!!*

Nope still nothing. :sigh: She doesn't have any ligs though, but she's still eating like a pig. lol She's not as clingy as she usually is though, normally she'll cry for me for a little while when I leave but hasn't done that at all since last night. She's trying to drive me nuts! :hair:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: It's Lyrae's due date!!!*

Poor thing, I really hope she goes soon for you. You need some hair left. :slapfloor:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: It's Lyrae's due date!!!*

thats a good sign Crissa. Goats that are usually clingy can become stand offish when close to kidding. I have found my skittish girls become clingy as well.

here is a good site on the stages of labor

http://kinne.net/ob1.htm


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: It's Lyrae's due date!!!*

Yeah I know, pretty soon I'll need a wig! :tears:

Thanks Stacey I'll take a look. :greengrin:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: It's Lyrae's due date!!!*

Well she didn't eat her first feeding, not even the hay! Maybe we're getting somewhere! And Stacey she had a lot of those first stage signs!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: It's Lyrae's due date!!!*

Oh fingers crossed for an uneventful delivery SOON with :girl: :girl: ! She is a beautiful doe!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: It's Lyrae's due date!!!*

Thank you!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: It's Lyrae's due date!!!*

Is she making a nest?


----------



## Nupine (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: It's Lyrae's due date!!!*

Yippeee!!!!!!!!!! Her ligs look really gone, I think she will go very soon. Is she streching alot? Ok. My doe Daisy has kidded twice the first time, no streching. But her second kidding like two months ago, all she did was strech life every 5 minutes from 2 week before she kidded till kidding day. Weird. My guess is 1 doe. Anyone else have guesses? :girl: :stars:


----------



## Nupine (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: It's Lyrae's due date!!!*

More pics More pics!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: It's Lyrae's due date!!!*

Okay here's some pics from today. :wink:


























And she got a complete clipping done on her too. :greengrin:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: It's Lyrae's due date!!!*

She's lookin good Crissa! Good job on clipping her. I'm guess she's hiding twins in there....


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: It's Lyrae's due date!!!*

she is looking better already! Good job with her.

She isnt' posty yet but I am sure she will go soon for you


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: It's Lyrae's due date!!!*

She looks really ready to go.  :girl: :girl:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: It's Lyrae's due date!!!*

Thanks! Her hair is finally starting to grow back in where it was gone, like on her nose and the tips of her ears. I'm betting she'll be having the baby tonight since there's a big storm about to hit us, so please pray for us too! (tornadoes are possible, and I'm terrified of tornadoes)


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: It's Lyrae's due date!!!*

Ack! I am terrified of those! Never seen one in real life and never want to!

I will be praying you all stay safe tonight. ray:

Any signs yet? Discharge? Or is she just having fun with you?


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: It's Lyrae's due date!!!*

No discharge, but there's moodiness, pawing, getting up and down constantly and usually she's a talker and she's not talking at all, she's still eating but not as much as usual. The baby is still kicking so I take it either it is arranging itself or they are BOTH playing with me! :shrug:

And thank you for the prayers.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: It's Lyrae's due date!!!*

I'm guessing that she'll end up with twins.. :girl: :boy: ....she looks very good with her haircut...and you've done a great job with conditioning her...she's definately not looking like she did when you first got her. Yup, she'll go in the wee hours after the storm passes...or she could tease you for a few more days. Hope you don;t have to worry about a tornado too much...I have been thru one as a baby when my family lived in Kingston Ridge and another one that hit not far from here about 5 years ago...you'll be fine as will your family and critters. ray:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: It's Lyrae's due date!!!*

So....do we have kids? ray:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: It's Lyrae's due date!!!*

No. :hair: No kids yet! I sooooo hope it's today though! I want a baby to play with. :sigh:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: 1 day past Lyrae's due date.*

Crissa,

She is just beautiful. Is the sire spotted like she is? I want a spotted Nubian so badly, but hubby will kill me!!! LOL!

She is looking great, and hopefully babies soon!!!

Allison


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: 1 day past Lyrae's due date.*

You know, her belly looks alot bigger then before, maybe she will have twins. Waiting...waiting...come on Lyrae, we want to see your spotted kids!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: 1 day past Lyrae's due date.*

Yes the sire is also spotted. He's a little darker than Lyrae though. I would LOVE it if she had twins but I kind of doubt it. (I'm not that lucky, lol)


----------



## Nupine (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: 1 day past Lyrae's due date.*

Is this your ''first kid''?? I am thinking :girl: :boy: , in that order. We have been pretty lucky so far. I have went through 4 kiddings and here is how it went.
2007-Daisy- :girl: :girl: 
2008-Hannah- :girl: 
Stella- :girl: :boy: 
Daisy- :girl: :boy: 
Yet next year will probably be: :boy: :boy: :boy: :girl: :boy: :boy: :boy: :girl: 
Ashlyn


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: 1 day past Lyrae's due date.*

Well we've got mucus and contractions! Wish me luck!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: 1 day past Lyrae's due date.*

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hoping for an easy delivery and a happy, healthy mom and kids!! :girl: :girl:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 1 day past Lyrae's due date.*

Yay! Good luck! I hope you get :girl: :girl: :wahoo:

Don't forget to get lots of pics!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: 1 day past Lyrae's due date.*

Oh gosh - babies - babies - we all love the babies!!!

I am so fidgity waiting for babies -yours and mine..... come on Lyrae!!! :leap: :leap:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: 1 day past Lyrae's due date.*

Good luck!!!! Hope she kids soon!!!


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: 1 day past Lyrae's due date.*

oh im so anxious to see what she has.im still thinking a single one but maybe shes good at hiding. Im crossing my fingers for girls but i am going with my gut and saying its a boy. After all the girls she has had in the past.she looks SO MUCh better then when you got her. better weight her eyes look brighter she looks hapier!
beth


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: 1 day past Lyrae's due date.*

Yep she kidded just a bit ago with a very colorfully spotted.................................buckling. Of course. Well he's gorgeous! So I'm happy. Was really hoping for a girl though. Without further introduction, Lyrae's boy!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

He is gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!11 :drool: No udder pics?? :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh my he is GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks! He seems to be having a bit of a hard time finding the teat though. I didn't have time for an udder pic right now, I'm fixing to go to work. I'll get one after I clean her up after work. Promise! :wink:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

He is just perfect!!!! What a little cutie!!! :boy: :clap:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Congratulations!!!! He's adorable!!!! :boy:


----------



## tremayne (Feb 8, 2008)

What a gorgeous baby! 
Congratulations! :leap: 

Anna


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Wouldn't you know it I turn my back and see what happens! He's so cute! Well, for a boy!


----------



## nhsmallfarmer (Apr 14, 2008)

a very hansome fella she had, congrats :clap:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

OMG he is awesome looking!  :drool:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks everyone! I'm already  over him! He is already trying to play and get petted. Lyrae is such a great mom, talking, licking, etc. Too bad I'll have to sell him once he's weaned. :tears:


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations Crissa, He's beautiful. Shelly


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Wow what a looker! Congratulations!


----------



## Nupine (Nov 13, 2007)

He is darling!! I wish it was a girl though. I'll take him!!! Kidding. Well if you were close I would. Why can't you keep him as a wether? But then if you keep one, you have to keep them all. He isn't going to be :mecry: though is he?? But that's life as a goater, well at least not me goater.  :leap: He sure is a cutie. Are any of your other goat's kidding though??


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations!! He sure is FULL of spots, and he does look very healthy...though with just one, you may want to keep her milked out to even up her udder and have it stay that way, though I do think that once he realizes he can get milk from both teats, he may do the evening up for you!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats!!! He's pretty!!!  :stars:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Nupine said:


> He is darling!! I wish it was a girl though. I'll take him!!! Kidding. Well if you were close I would. Why can't you keep him as a wether? But then if you keep one, you have to keep them all. He isn't going to be :mecry: though is he?? But that's life as a goater, well at least not me goater.  :leap: He sure is a cutie. Are any of your other goat's kidding though??


I can't keep any wethers. And if I can I really want to keep him a buck, but I'll be asking you more experienced people if he can be kept a buck. I think his momma's udder is decent and milk's well, but I still don't know a lot about what the factors in keeping bucklings bucks. :wink: If I end up wethering him I may try to talk my parent's into letting me keep him as a companion for my buck that's coming soon. I don't know anything yet though. And no, none of my other goats are kidding, I felt they were a little too small to be bred. I'll be breeding Lyric next year though.

Thanks! :greengrin:


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

OMG Crissa! I just managed to finally get back on and look what happened! Congrats!! He is sooo gorgeous. What a flashy boy! 

:wahoo: :bday: :stars:


----------

